
Seeking technology partner / co-founder for what will start off as a feature - rishirishi
Good day. I&#x27;ve not been able to shake an idea over the past year, so I figure it may be an itch worth scratching.  The idea is not profound or groundbreaking.  It certainly is not a platform.  At best, a feature, to start.  Might turn into an app.<p>But it has the potential to solve a problem relevant to me.  I have a hunch that my thoughts, notes, journalling, todos, things I read can be synthesized to make connections and surface insights.<p>A note taking app, you say? Maybe the user interface to collect data could come off as that.  And that is by no means interesting.  I am more interested in making connections, drawing insights and developing predictions.<p>I&#x27;m putting this out there to see if others see value in this and would consider collaborating.  I&#x27;m open to how this partnership gets structured (forming a company, starting informally, etc.)<p>I am not looking to spend 100% of my time on this project.  And I certainly do not expect you to do so.  How much time we allocate to this ultimately will be driven by how excited we are about doing this.  I want for you to lead on the technology front (user experience, software development, machine learning).  I am interested in contributing to product design, marketing&#x2F;branding and architecture.  That said, I don&#x27;t care if our boundaries blur.  I just want to set the expectation that you&#x27;ll be coding 99% of it.<p>I am based out of Toronto, Canada, so ET is my timezone.  Happy to zoom, face time, etc.  Reach out if interested!
======
streetcat1
So what would you do?

